# How far or you willing to purchased for classic R u sometime in red $ 4ur passion?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im a devoted im always in the red financiallly, i struggle to survive eat drink smoke ciggies& drink coffee or tea but i always manage to find a master plaan, plan bbB or C for classical ii want look there is a Gesualdo i want right now , so tomorrow im doeing my best to get it, fair and square honnest buzziness an Lp woaw an old one. And that it im a true art-love, audiophile,, musicologist, nerdy records collector, but i just dont collect them i listen to em.

End of the storry im nuts :lol:


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Im a devoted im always in the red financiallly, i struggle to survive eat drink smoke ciggies& drink coffee or tea but i always manage to find a master plaan, plan bbB or C for classical ii want look there is a Gesualdo i want right now , so tomorrow im doeing my best to get it, fair and square honnest buzziness an Lp woaw an old one. And that it im a true art-love, audiophile,, musicologist, nerdy records collector, but i just dont collect them i listen to em.
> 
> End of the storry im nuts :lol:


Give up the ciggies, the rest are all essentials


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Chewing gum is cheaper, better for your health, and gives you a slender, but muscular face ...


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
lol, a good one


> and gives you a slender, but muscular face ...





> Give up the ciggies, the rest are all essentials


Seconded. Also, imagine how many more CDs you will be able to buy if you quit smoking.

Now, you've got a plan D 

Unless the cigarettes are dirt cheap in Canada.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

deprofundis said:


> Im a devoted im always in the red financiallly, i struggle to survive eat drink smoke ciggies& drink coffee or tea but i always manage to find a master plaan, plan bbB or C for classical ii want look there is a Gesualdo i want right now , so tomorrow im doeing my best to get it, fair and square honnest buzziness an Lp woaw an old one. And that it im a true art-love, audiophile,, musicologist, nerdy records collector, but i just dont collect them i listen to em.
> 
> End of the storry im nuts :lol:


Your health is the most important, and that requires adequate diet, good sleep and some exercise. Maintaining a sense of emotional stability is important too. As far as I see it, music is more part of time to myself, but setting time aside for social connections is also important. Limiting time online can also be good.

In terms of cigarettes and alcohol, you have to feel ready to quit (or reduce) those. Nobody can force you. Just take things one step at a time.

If you're worried about being crazy, we all here are a bit so. Talking about dead composers and debating things that don't amount to a hill of beans in this world (sorry Bogie). Music being addictive - especially to guys - is, in essence, the nature of the beast.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Chewing gum is cheaper, better for your health, and gives you a slender, but muscular face ...


My dentist told me that if you chew gum more than 2 hours a day you could induce temporomandibular jaw disorder, a painful condition.

I quit smoking by chewing toothpicks.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> My dentist told me that if you chew gum more than 2 hours a day you could induce temporomandibular jaw disorder, a painful condition.
> 
> I quit smoking by chewing toothpicks.


There´s probably a point in this, with excessive, repeated chewing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> Im a devoted im always in the red financiallly, i struggle to survive eat drink smoke ciggies& drink coffee or tea but i always manage to find a master plaan, plan bbB or C for classical ii want look there is a Gesualdo i want right now , so tomorrow im doeing my best to get it, fair and square honnest buzziness an Lp woaw an old one. And that it im a true art-love, audiophile,, musicologist, nerdy records collector, but i just dont collect them i listen to em.
> 
> End of the storry im nuts :lol:


I have frequently spent many hours searching to find a reasonable priced copy of a rare opera CD. For example, when I was all ramped up on Pasiello's Nina I was buying every release i could get my hands on except what is perhaps the best performance of all on CD, the one conducted by Muti. It is currently listing for $279.99 on Amazon. But by some variations in search procedure I found a Nina that did not have a picture of the CD. I discovered the ASIN number on Amazon matched and it was listing for only $25, but had zero information on what performance it was. To make sure it was not a mistake, I contacted the seller, sending a copy of the CD cover I was looking for. When they confirmed it was indeed the same one, I snapped it up.



> End of the storry im nuts :lol:


What, if any, is the difference between nuts and obsessed? 

But think about it, any of us who regularly visits this website several times a day is either obsessed or deathly bored.


----------

